# Sudden death of 8 yr old golden...



## ivysphotomom (Jun 1, 2012)

I just found this forum tonight, while googling 'sudden death of golden retriever'. We found our seemingly healthy almost 9 yr old golden, unresponsive on our front porch tonight. We are stunned, and devastated, to say the least. We have 4 kids. Three of them were with my husband, coming home from their little league games, and found him on the front porch. Talk about traumatic...

His name was Bo, and he had no health issues, or history. He had a strange little illness happen over the weekend though. We thought it was due to the heat. It was 90 and humid for 3+ days. He was panting almost constantly one night, and didn't have much interest in food. He did drink some water though. Then about 24-30 hrs later, he was eating again, and the day after that, running around at the park, retrieving baseballs just the other day, and was acting find all day today!!

We are in shock. I'm wondering if he had a heart attack? He had no bleeding, vomiting, etc. He was not panting, wheezing, or whimpering all last night or today. We had to have a 14 yr old black lab put down 10 yrs ago, so we know what it's like to see a dog slowly decline due to old age. Bo seemed just fine, and healthy, and was not old! I would't think cancer could kill a dog so suddenly, with no symptoms of illness? We will be burying him in the back yard in the morning. If anyone has any idea of what may have happened to him, I would appreciate any feedback. Thank you very much.


----------



## GoldCharm (Jun 1, 2012)

I really am no help on what could have happened, but I just want to express how sorry I am for you to have had to lose Bo! So suddenly and without notice, I can't imagine. I wish you all the best, and may Bo rest in peace.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it is very traumatic indeed. 
It sounds like he may have had a tumor that could have ruptured and bled. I have had 2 dogs with cancer that died at 8 and 9 and it happened very quickly. Sometimes they will suffer a bleed and semi recover from it and appear ok only to be hit with another.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your unexpected and tragic loss of Bo. While you can never know exactly what happened without a necropsy, it does sound very much like a cancer called hemangiosarcoma. HUGS.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bo. 

It could have been heart or a bleed from a tumor or a few other things - but it sounds like he went fairly quickly which can be a blessing for him although hard on his people. 

Run softly at the Bridge Bo.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that Bo had to leave you do suddenly. My heart aches for you and your family. 

Rest in peace sweet Bo.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Bo and especially how traumatic it was. I have other dogs now, but I still think Goldens are the best and most loving dogs of all.

I agree with Dallas Gold that is sounds like hemangio or a splenic tumor that bled out. His episode over the weekend could have very well been a bleed that clotted on its own and then recurred.

I lost a golden 8 years ago to what I now suspect was a splenic tumor (hemagio or otherwise). He ws just a little off and in fact I told the vet he might not find anything clinical, but I could tell he wasn't felling 100%. X-rays showed a mass in his spleen/liver area and he was gone in 6 days.

Again, my sincerest condolences on your loss.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

without a necropsy (autopsy) there is no way to really know what happened... of course heart issues are a possibility but I also agree with another who said it could be a hemangiosarcoma... 

none the less I am sorry for your loss 
Godspeed Bo


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Bo. How devestating for you, your husband and your children.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How shocking and heartbreaking. I agree with what the others have said as far as possible cause. Condolences to you and your family, and, Bo, Godspeed sweet boy. You are forever loved.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Dallas Gold and Shalva. Hemangiosarcoma is a cancer that grows in blood vessels, and it can form tumors in the blood supply to organs like the spleen. The dog will act completely normal, but then the tumor causes major blood vessels to burst and the dog bleeds out internally. A necroscopy would tell you for sure.

It's also possible for an undiagnosed heart murmur to throw a clot that causes a massive stroke, but hemangiosarcoma is more likely, given your dog's age and the fact that he probably had his heart listened to many times over the course of his life, so a serious heart murmur probably would have been caught years ago.

But even the minor illness you describe over last weekend is consistent with hemangiosarcoma. Sometimes you get smaller bleeds that make the dog sick, but then the vessels heal up and the dog recovers. So my money would be on that.

I'm so sorry to hear this. One of my worst nightmares is that I will come home to a previously healthy, young dog and find him dead like that. Sleep soft, sweet Bo. Good dog.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family. Rest in peace, Bo.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your sad and sudden loss. You and your kids must be devastated.

I'll add my voice to the hemangio thoughts... my sister's Lab/Great Dane was fine, eating, had energy... and then suddenly he wasn't fine. And he died that night. It was hemangio and the tumour had burst. He had never shown any symptoms, and the tumour was so deep inside his rib cage that it was totally undetectable by patting him. So sad.

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Condolences for you and your family. Take solace in the thought that Bo has many wonderful golden friends waiting for him in heaven, and I am sure he is enjoying his every minute running and playing with them


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

First, I am so sorry and know you and your family must be devastated. I lost a 7 year old perfectly healthy golden retriever almost 20 years ago. It was a Friday evening in April and I was working in the yard after having taken MacGyver for a walk. I would kick the ball for him every so often and then I saw him laying down. I thought he was playing and went over and I heard a slight groan. I kept screaming his name and there was no response. This was about 7:00 P.M. I called the vet and he must have called me back since this was after hours. He came out to get the body and I had an autopsy done. It was his heart. Not a heart attack but something like an enlarged heart and there was no way of knowing this could ever happen. The dog was a huge male. I asked about his weight and my vet said he was just a big boy and look at his paw size. There were no forums or internet then but I just kept calling members of a local golden retriever club and found a woman who had an identical incident.

It's never easy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the sudden and tragic loss of Bo. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So sad to read about Bo. My thoughts go out to you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your family's loss. As much as we wish to shield our children from death and grief, sometimes there is no escaping it. I hope they are doing better and asking you questions. It's hard to answer them, but it is good to get them talking and hopefully will help them with their sadness.

I hope it helps you a little to know you're not alone and that Bo likely didn't suffer. It sounds like he was blessed to have a good life being loved by his family. I hope you will post photos and tell us about him when you feel like it. Just about everyone here has been through similiar grief and every single one of us appreciates a really good dog, which obviously Bo was. Wishing you peace....
Kristy


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thoughts and wishes coming your way. My heart goes out to you and your family. While I think it was a blessing that he passed so peacefully, it doesn't make it any easier to deal with. RIP sweet boy!


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

Also like to add my sincere condolences. We just lost our Honey April 28th under similar circumstances and we suspect Hemangiosarcoma. She passed 15 minutes after i got to the Vets office.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

So sorry for your pain. I know it hurts...bad. But at least know that he was happy, and still is at the Bridge.

Pat


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Bo.

RIP Bo....


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss of Bo. May he rest in peace and play hard at the bridge.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss! Yes, our furkids can collapse and be gone so fast! Horrible!

Many years ago, I had a 5 1/2 year old Golden collapse and rushed him to the vet. He had not been sick either. The vet did emergency surgery on him with me and my husband assisting since it was Father's Day in the middle of the night and no other staff present. Our boy died before the vet even opened him up. He had pulled some blood out of Sam's belly and said, surgery now. But it was too late. The vet opened him up anyway with our permisson to see what happened. His entire blood was in his belly and he had tumors everywhere, spleen, etc. We were so devastated and in shock!
The vet said Lymphoma back then, but from what I am reading here in the forum, I think it might have been hemangiosarcoma instead. 

Again, I am so sorry for your loss and there is nothing you could have done for him at this point. Don't blame yourself!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

When I was 8 or 9 years old I found our hound dead in his dog house, I went screaming for my dad and he took the dog and buried him in our back yard. Unfortunately, I was the one to find all our neighbors' animals killed on the highway we live on and it never toughened me up, they are all buried in our backyard. We do not have one of our own buried back there since we never lost an animal on that horrible highway. I'm still a blubbering basketcase when I see an animal hurt or in danger. Your children just need your support and love, do not minimize this experience in any way, give it your all for their sake and yours.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. And as others have said, it sounds like hemangio. I lost my girl last year to this awful disease, the little illness your Bo had over the weekend sounds like a mini bleed from a tumor. And a major bleed likely happened when a tumor burst, nothing you really could have done if you were home anyway. My girl lived five days from diagnosis to her death but I have several friends who had seemingly healthy dogs in the morning and by night time had lost them to this terrible disease. My heartfelt condolences to you and your family, I know the pain you are in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bo*

I am so very sorry about sweet Bo!!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I can imagine how devastated you must all feel


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, and the heartbreak that you and your kids are feeling. Sleep well, sweet Bo!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to read about your boy. What a tragic shock for you and your husband and children. Please know I'm thinking about you and your family.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Bo.


----------



## Maxnmurph (Mar 14, 2012)

My Murphy also had a hemangio on the spleen that ruptured. Age 11. He passed away on his own 10 minutes after we arrived at the vet. He was previously very healthy and was playing the day before. We all feel your absolute pain and I don't think there are many people on his forum that do not understand your heartache at this moment. Cry as hard as you need to, it seems your family will be missing a very loving member for a very long time.


----------



## lalavender (May 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your dear companion. We lost our Guinness last week in a very close situation. We all went to bed and he left us during the night. We got results back yesterday, and the vet said it was his heart.


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My Savanah passed from hemangio and it was incredibly quick. From the onset of symptoms to her passing was less than 24 hours. She was fine right before, ate breakfast, played with Chance and then a few hours later she was at the vet.

She was 11 years old and had just had a complete senior check up and blood work done a week prior and the vet said she was healthy. I'm not saying that hemangio took your Bo from you, but it's a probability. Again, I'm so sorry. 

RIP sweet Bo...


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your sudden and traumatic loss of Bo. Sudden death is such a shock, but in some ways not as agonizing as a long slow death. I've experienced both with dogs and people.

Finding some special ways to memorialize you dog may be helpful for all of you. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I also agree that it could have been Hemangiosarcoma. We lost our seven year old two years ago. Pretty much the same symptoms. I had just had her in for a small surgery two months before and everything was fine. After she got very ill vomiting non stop we took her to the ER. Exrays told the story. Six days later we released her to the Bridge. It is a sad entry for you to this forum, but know this you will get a lot of support and knowledge here. It is a very caring community.


----------



## Obiscus (Oct 15, 2011)

What a sad story. Thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your sudden loss. It is never easy but sudden loss is heartbreaking.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Bo.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.I just talked to a man at the pier that lost his dog last night to a black widow bite(maybe more than one).Do you live where poisonous spiders might be around?I'll pray for comfort for you & your family & his


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss of Bo and very sorry for your children to find their sweet Bo like this. I hope they are okay. We lost our Madison very suddenly two years ago and I know how difficult it is dealing with the shock as well as the grief.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry to read of your tragic loss of Bo  it must have been awful for it to happen so quickly. Sending you and your family our prayers, we understand what it's like to lose your precious golden.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

So so very sorry! Nobody here can tell you what really happened. Just know that if you need to talk, this is the place. Many of us lost our heart dog suddenly!


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

JJ and I are saddened by your loss and our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time. Lets hope he went peacefully in his sleep, laying in his favorite spot on the porch.

BTW, you've come to the right place for support, as you can see by the amount of replies


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to read that you lost your sweet boy, boy so suddenly. RIP sweet Bo.


----------



## suzydee (May 7, 2012)

*My 9 yr.old Tyler*

As I read your story it makes my heart hurt. I know too well the pain from losing one of your babies. About 4 months ago something very similar happened to my Tyler. I had 2 goldens, Toby and Tyler. We went on our morning walk and came home and Tyler started breathing weird and moaning. Nothing was wrong with him prior. When he would'nt get up to come to me I knew to get to the vet. I could hardly get him in the car and they had to get a stretcher to get him out at the vet. His mouth was pale and they xrayed and told me to wait for the blood draw they were doing. The vet came out in 5 min and told me he was expired. I totally fell apart...they think he had a mass in his abdomen and something probably burst. 20 min. passed and he came back to life only to pass away shortly after 10 min. You talk about devastation....it was horrible.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

I cant tell you what was wrong, but allI can do is to wish Bo Godspeed to the bridge where our loved ones are waiting to recieve him.

I wish you, his family,strength and courage to bear this loss.

Hugs

Gracie and her family.

Candle lit to help guide him home.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

suzydee, I am sorry for your loss of Tyler. It must be heartbreaking, I am very sorry.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Scooter turned 5 in June ("99) and we had to evactuate for Hurricane Brett in Aug. I arrived at my brothers in Austin with Scooter, his younger full brother, Buck, and my cat. Turned the dogs free in my brother's back yard for them to get some exercise. Soccter ran out into the grass, went on his back to roll, and then just went to his side---dead.

In his case it was his heart. There had never been any indiction of hert problem. In "07 I lost Buck his full brother to heart at age 12 yrs. 3 months.

I am so sorry for your loss. We just loved our dogs somuch and it hits us so hard when we lose them, expeically when it is so unexpected.


----------



## ivysphotomom (Jun 1, 2012)

*Thank you for your kind thoughts*

Thank you so much everyone, for your kind words of support. I just logged back onto this site for the first time since I posted this thread. We had a very long day yesterday. My husband, and my 20 yr old daughter and I buried Bo around noon yesterday. He is in our small backyard, overlooking the alleyway where our kids play basketball. I put in a baseball, his rope, and his dog biscuits. Then the rain started to come down. It was only appropriate.

Bo had had a huge heart, like we've never seen before, in any dog...so kind, and loving, and gentle. We totally loved our lab, but Bo was just different. I guess like people are different. My little 8 yr old boy asked me to put his tiny little cross necklace with him, that I had just got for him a few weeks ago. I wrapped it around his right paw that night. We wrapped him in one of the kid's old bed sheets, and moved him to the backyard, with the neighbor's help. My little boy said, a few times that night, he's in a better place now Mommy. Last night, he would say every so often, I still can't believe he's gone, or, I wish he could just come back to life. It has given me some opportunities, to help them try to start dealing with these strong emotions, as someone here suggested. I keep telling them, that there's no way to predict grief. My little one, was told by his little friend who lost a dog last year, it will be 'all better' in about a month. I told him, we'll always miss him, and you can't measure time and feelings. Each of the kids is dealing with it in their own way. I was surprised at how emotional my usually stoic 16 yr old son was...the more I hear about how they found them, the more it breaks my heart. If only we knew, we could have paid more attention to him, showed him how much we loved him...

One of the things that struck me as horrible beyond words, was that not only do you have to try to deal with, and absorb such a huge, unexpected loss...but you also have to play 'undertaker' yourself, and you don't have a lot of time, to figure it out, and do it. I mean, you can't call 911, or anyone, really. Especially at 9 o'clock at night. I did call a 24 hr vet clinic, and she told me our options (backyard burial, pet cemetery, cremation). We considered cremation, but in the end we decided to bury him in the backyard, so he'd still be close to us. 

Thank you for sharing your stories here. I have to admit, they did cause tears. I hadn't been able to allow myself to really start to grieve, because I had to shoot a 13 hour wedding today...to say I'm sore, and exhausted right now, is an understatement.

We have started to lightly talk about the 'next' dog, and I think all of us are feeling somewhat guilty, wondering, if it's too soon, or disrespectful to Bo, to even be thinking about a next dog already. I imagine that's a pretty common feeling, right? It's hard to think of any dog replacing the one you just lost, so part of me thought, to get a golden again. Then I thought, maybe a lab, like our dog before Bo, but a yellow one, sort of a cross between the two? I don't know. I am certainly going to research the tumor/clot/cancer, that starts w/ the 'h' everyone mentioned here...I'm usually pretty good w/ medical terminology, but my brain is a bit worn out right now...

I hope my post isn't too long. If I can figure out how to post photos on this forum, I would love to share some photos of our sweet boy. If my attachment does not work, I just uploaded some photos I gathered up of him, on one of my websites...the link is: bo Photo Gallery by Mary at pbase.com The second half of the photos, I took a week before he passed, last Thursday. I'm so grateful for these...they were to be of my 8 yr old, in his new suit after his school field trip to a symphony! But Bo just 'happened' to be in the background, so I decided to include him in the photos...that afternoon, we were laughing, about the 'serious' ones and the 'silly' ones, flipping back and forth between them! Wow. So much can change, in just a week...

Thanks so much again everyone, for your kind words and understanding. They really meant a lot. I will share your posts with my family. Good to meet you all, even if it is under such sad circumstances. I said on my Facebook page, that Bo received nothing but love his whole life, and only gave back love, his whole life. Please give your doggies an extra hug from all of us today.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful photos of Bo - and Sawyer. He'll treasure those for sure, especially the kiss. It sounds like you gave him a lovely burial. It's nice that you were able to keep him close. 

Your post is not too long - we'd love to hear even more about Bo. Sadly, far too many of us know the pain you're going through right now - you and your family. It is such a huge loss. And worse when it's so sudden. 

My heart goes out to you all. If you want to tell us more about Bo, please feel welcome to do so. I'm so sorry again for your loss.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He was such a beautiful boy. Loved the pictures, especially of him giving your son that kiss on the side of the face, or in the ear.

You are right, no dog ever replaces another, it can't. But you will find you can love the next one as much as you did the one lost, yet never stop loving the lost one. I lost my first "own dog", an 8 month oldEnglish Setter puppy to distemper bavck in '56. She had been my choice of gift for 1th brithday. Since that time I have lost many English Setters, 2 Irish Setters, 4 Godlen,s--and still love each one as much today as the day I lost them.

I never hestitate to get a new dogs. For me, it was actually honoring the lost one--he/she had made my life so complete that without a dog, my life was not full despite hubby and 2 sons. Some people can't handle gtting anothr dog for months, or in some cses yers, but I think almost everyone of us here do not wait long, our lives are just not complee without the love of a dog, and the love we have to give them.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

He was a good looking boy. Burying him in the backyard was the best choice. He's now resting in place he's well familiar with, still at home in his yard.

As Sweet Girl said, a lot of us have been there before and can relate. A few years ago I had to put my best friend to sleep, my Chow named Beau. He was the family dog and had been in my life since I was wearing diapers. When I think back to my childhood, I can't remember life without him. He was just always _there_. He truly was like a brother to me. We did everything together and grew up and matured together. He was there through the good, the bad, and the crazy times. Having lost close friends, relatives and even my father, loosing him was the hardest and thinking about it still brings tears to my eyes. He's buried in my backyard where I can look out over him and say a few words and I continue to keep him alive by talking about him to fellow dog lovers. I swore I wasn't going to get another dog, but after a few years it seemed to quiet in the house without a dog running around or barking at strangers in the night or dropping a soggy tennis ball in my lap, so my girlfriend and I decided to get a Golden last year and couldn't be happier.

Once again, sorry for your lose.


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

So sorry for your family's loss. I totally understand how hard it is to lose a beloved member of the family. RIP Bo.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Your story made me cry-probably because I have a Golden about the age of yours and the thought of this happening is beyond comprehension. Can anyone ever really be "ready" (to deal with the loss of a loved family member)? We all know that death is a part of of life, but that doesn't lessen the pain.
My heart goes out to your family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Those last photos you took are so precious. I am sorry for your loss. Bo was very handsome boy.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss...Bo was a handsome, well loved boy.


----------



## ivysphotomom (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Your comments about Bo mean so much. I feel so less alone in what we are going through. Most of us are going about our daily routine, but it seems to be the unspoken focus most of us have...a sort of heaviness, a strange calm after the storm type of atmosphere... We started talking more today, about our next dog...

After watching my daughter looking on the internet, at photos of various types of dogs, (I saw some very pretty dogs, that reminded me of goldens, I think one was a Kursawz (sp?), another was a maremma sheepdog - probably almost impossible to find, my husband even pointed out a burmese, but they only live 7-8 yrs, not going to go that route!) I have decided, that I am set on us getting another golden retriever (even though the latest opinion here seems to be leaning toward another lab, which could be OK, but I still feel I love the goldens best)...I'm wondering, is there a place on this site, to help find breeders of goldens in our area (Pittsburgh)? There were a few adds in today's newspaper, but I would imagine there are breeders who don't always advertise in the local newspaper, correct? Since one usually only purchases a dog every 10 or more years, it's hard to keep up with the latest in good breeders, or to know exactly what to look for in a breeder, and puppy! I tried to do a google search, but the few sites I looked at, either looked outdated, or as if they were mainly breeding show dogs. We don't need a perfect show dog. Just a caring, quality breeder. 

Yes, Bo was a beautiful boy! Thank you for the compliments! Everyone who knew him, has been very sad about the news of his sudden passing. We're still trying to process things, of course. But he was mostly beautiful on the inside. I hope that shows in the photos! 

Just a few thoughts, about Bo, since someone so kindly said it was OK to post them here...We were having pizza last night, and my husband said he was about to toss his crust to Bo, only to remember, he wasn't there anymore. I keep coming into different rooms, expecting to see him under the table, and he's not there. I made sure I latched the front gate tonight when I came in, to make sure he didn't get out, and realized, there was no need to anymore. It's those type of things that are taking me by surprise. Our two cats have been acting a little strange too. Harry, our outdoor cat, was 'talking' outside on Friday, the day we buried him, quite a bit...it was very strange...as if he was looking for Bo. I wonder if cats can 'smell' death on the premises? Or if they just notice their friend is missing? I'd be curious to know what others have noticed in their other pets? (Also was wondering - is it OK to be posting about a golden who has passed, in this general forum, or should I shift my posts to another forum? Don't want to be in the wrong place...)

One last thing...I remembered one incident the other day, from a few months ago, I was very sad one night, and sat down in front of Bo. I loved him a lot, but other than talking to him often, my husband was the hands on caretaker, walking him, and cleaning up after him, etc. But I sat down with Bo, and looked him in the eye, and talked to him....and he did the most amazing thing...he kept putting his big paw up on my forearm, over and over, and them almost my face. It was so eerie, and amazing, it was almost as if he wanted to have hands, and fingers....almost as if he had the spirit of a person, trapped inside the limits of a dog's body...wanting to comfort me, and even wishing he could talk to me, to say, "It's OK." I'll never forget the power of that interaction with him...

Thank you again for listening. I promise to try to keep my future posts much shorter! It's just I felt the need to express who Bo was....If anyone could guide me in these forums, as to how to find local breeders, that would be very appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

ivysphotomom said:


> One last thing...I remembered one incident the other day, from a few months ago, I was very sad one night, and sat down in front of Bo. I loved him a lot, but other than talking to him often, my husband was the hands on caretaker, walking him, and cleaning up after him, etc. But I sat down with Bo, and looked him in the eye, and talked to him....and he did the most amazing thing...he kept putting his big paw up on my forearm, over and over, and them almost my face. It was so eerie, and amazing, it was almost as if he wanted to have hands, and fingers....almost as if he had the spirit of a person, trapped inside the limits of a dog's body...wanting to comfort me, and even wishing he could talk to me, to say, "It's OK." I'll never forget the power of that interaction with him...


I am glad you were able to experience that. Long time ago I stopped wondering what is it and feel blessed it is there, that beautiful soul connected with me on very special way.
As for the thread there is no right or wrong section or too long posts when we talk about love for our goldens.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Your post made me tear up. It's so hard in the first little while after they go - you still hear them in the house, and expect to see them. And I'm sure your kitties are missing him. I remember my cat walked all around the house into every room, calling out, after our old Golden died. It was heartbreaking. How do they know that they're gone for good? Our dog didn't die at home; we had to take him to the vet where he was put to sleep. How did my cat know? 

Your memory of your connection with Bo is a lovely one to hold on to. These dogs do have an incredible ability to get to our souls, don't they? I'm sure your lovely boy is still with you in spirit. 

There is a section of this forum that has information about finding breeders. I haven't been there much, but it's a great starting point and can probably point you towards some good local breeders. Good luck. And thanks for sharing your Bo memories. You are welcome to stay and talk about him as much as you need or want.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Bo was a beautiful dog and it touches my heart to know that he knows how very much he was loved and how much he loved you all back. ((((((((HUGS)))))))).

I don't believe anyone can put a time limit on when is a good time to get another dog--it's when you all are ready to open your heart/home to another dog. I don't see it as a dis-service to Bo at all, but an honor. He will always have a special place in your hearts--but another can surely help heal your pain and make future memories for you all. 

You may want to start a new thread about breeders in your area in the breeding forum, so you can get the best input and those most knowledgable will see it. Best wishes to you all--and please, share all the stories about Bo that you wish. We love hearing them and we all understand the love of a golden--and unfortunately, the loss. (((HUGS))).


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Your pictures tell a story of a very loved BO, this has really touched my heart. It does get easier with time, bless you and your family......RIP sweet Boy!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

ivysphotomom said:


> I just found this forum tonight, while googling 'sudden death of golden retriever'. We found our seemingly healthy almost 9 yr old golden, unresponsive on our front porch tonight. We are stunned, and devastated, to say the least. We have 4 kids. Three of them were with my husband, coming home from their little league games, and found him on the front porch. Talk about traumatic...
> 
> His name was Bo, and he had no health issues, or history. He had a strange little illness happen over the weekend though. We thought it was due to the heat. It was 90 and humid for 3+ days. He was panting almost constantly one night, and didn't have much interest in food. He did drink some water though. Then about 24-30 hrs later, he was eating again, and the day after that, running around at the park, retrieving baseballs just the other day, and was acting find all day today!!
> 
> We are in shock. I'm wondering if he had a heart attack? He had no bleeding, vomiting, etc. He was not panting, wheezing, or whimpering all last night or today. We had to have a 14 yr old black lab put down 10 yrs ago, so we know what it's like to see a dog slowly decline due to old age. Bo seemed just fine, and healthy, and was not old! I would't think cancer could kill a dog so suddenly, with no symptoms of illness? We will be burying him in the back yard in the morning. If anyone has any idea of what may have happened to him, I would appreciate any feedback. Thank you very much.



Unfortunately, what you are describing is a classic case of hemangiosarcoma. The panting, the restlessness and not wanting to eat are all indicitive of a bleed.

I am very sorry for you and your family......Godspeed to Bo.


----------



## ivysphotomom (Jun 1, 2012)

I just read these last few posts, and have tears again... For some reason, these posts here have always done that...it's as if this is the only place, where I've felt free to mourn the passing of Bo....maybe that's why they call it a forum... 

But, I had to take a minute, to log on here, to share some very very wonderful news!! We may very well be adopting a new 10 week old golden male, by tomorrow evening!!!!

I made some preliminary phone calls yesterday, from ads in the paper, and found a wonderful family, who live just an hour from here (actually, about 15 min from my dad!), and they have 2 male puppies left, and the mom and I really hit it off!! I said some quick prayers about it between phone calls yesterday, and the family sent us some photos last night, and the adult dogs, and puppies, are beautiful!!! 

We are SO excited!! It's been a long while, since we had a little puppy around...but I truly trust in Divine Guidance, in these big situations in life! I already feel a connection, with our next doggie! In fact, at the end of our conversation yesterday, after feeling a real bond w/ the (human) mom, I said, ha, I just figured it out...dogs have such loving, powerful souls, they are all bonding together on the other side, guiding us so that we'll adopt their reincarnated 'Uncle Harry' next!! LOL!!! 

Will keep you updated as things more forward!!!

Thanks to all of you, for your kind words, and thoughts. I will be printing them out, to save them, as they will always remind me, of our love for Bo, and our shared love for our wonderful pets!! 

I am so grateful to have found a new community of friends here!! AND, the issue of 'what type of dog' to get next, never even came up yesterday...so it must be 'meant to be'!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this..hugs to you and your family


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

just saw your latest post and congrats on your new puppy...do you feel it's too soon since just losing Bo so suddenly? All the best.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

ivysphotomom, I'm so glad that you may have found a new little puppy. I know how you feel when you say you feel guilty about getting a new dog so soon....Please don't feel this way at all. I lost my heart dog Echo last November and mourned and rattled around the house moping...couldn't get over it. She had been my shadow for 12 years. My daughter kept at me to get a new dog and she wouldn't give up. She finally found a great little rescue puppy from right here on this forum in December. It was the best thing that could have happened. I think of my Echo every day and still cry often, but my new little Buddy has brought so much joy back into my life and filled our house with happiness and laughter again. Echo would be so happy to see me smiling again. (We also lost Echo's sister two years ago very suddenly - like your Bo - and it is devastating to deal with both the loss and the shock and I feel for you).....so many people here have gone through similar experiences and we understand. Hope to see pictures of your little puppy soon


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ivysphotomom, I"m so glad you posted photos and such wonderful stories about Bo, he was so gorgeous and sounds so sweet and wonderful. Thank you for sharing your memories with us. I also am someone who needs to have a plan for a new puppy to focus on to help me through the pain of a home so empty without a dog, I'm glad that you all are working on thinking about opening your hearts again.

Please, please.... BEFORE you commit to and write a check for a new puppy, please take some time to look around the 'Choosing a breeder' board on this forum. It provides a wealth of information on the extremely important health clearances you will want to make sure your puppy's parents have. There are 4 clearances recommended by the Golden Retriever Club and are for heart, hips, eyes and elbows. After what you all have been through, please be sure you are doing everything possible to make sure you bring home a healthy and sound puppy. A little advance homework can help you get the best odds possible.

Here is a link to the Golden Retriever Club also...
Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) HEALTH

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html


----------

